# Water Retention



## Adidas (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this site and after reading through many of these posts I knew that this is the place to come with my question.  

How do I solve water retention?  

Adidas


----------



## Robboe (Apr 24, 2002)

depends.

Are you eating "too many" carbs?

too much sodium?

Think of it like this, sodium will retain water on the outside of the muscle (making you look "soft") whereas potassium holds water inside the muscle. You could try taking (or taking more) potassium. How many carbs are you taking in right now?

And are you male or female?


----------



## Adidas (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi,

I am female. I work out 6 days a week.  Lifting for 3 and light cardio on those days with hard cardio on the alternate days. 

I am eating protein on a regular basis with minimal carbs and no starches in the afternoon.  Usually I have a protein shake in the morning after my workouts (24g) - 3 days a week, oatmeal (31g) every day sometimes with a piece of whole wheat toast (12g).    I have been eating pears, apples and bananas to curve my taste for sugar.

Thanks for your feedback. I look forward to more.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 24, 2002)

What kind of whole-food protein sources are you eating?

From what you listed i can't imagine carbs causing the retention. Do you eat any particularly salty foods? eg salted peanuts?

The lactose in milk can apprently cause "bloatedness" and/or "puffy" skin. Whether this is water retention i'm not entirely sure. Do you drink milk?


----------



## Adidas (Apr 24, 2002)

I eat mostly chicken with broccoli, beef, fish.  I don't eat any foods that are particularly salty (saled peanuts).  I use salt occassionally for taste when cooking.    As for milk, I don't drink it.  I drink water.

Any ideas how to rid this water rentention?


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2002)

Believe it or not, drinking more water will help with water retention.  By drinking more water it helps to balance out the electrolytes in your body (sodium and potassium) and after a few days you will definitely notice the difference.  The RDA for water is 2.5 liters per day, try to double that, in cups it is about 20.  I know it is a lot and you'll be in the bathroom every 15 minutes but it will make a difference after a week or so.  Just keep a bottle with you and sip at it all day.  Keep rubber bands around it to show how many you have finished.  When you are done a bottle, remove a band.  Give it a try.


----------



## lina (Apr 26, 2002)

I agree about drinking more water will help solve water retention.  I've noticed it esp. since I just started creatine a few days ago, then you have to drink even more.

Good idea, pony about the rubber bands!!! Will try that one!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 26, 2002)

drinking too mch water can upset your electrolyte balance and cause muscle cramps if you're not careful.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2002)

I drink 6-7 liters of water a day and have never had a problem with either muscle cramps or electolytes.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2002)

When I drink 6-8 litres, I have no problems, but when I up it to 10-12 litres I do. make sure you're getting enough minerals!


----------



## Adidas (Apr 26, 2002)

I heard at the gym that some people who are retaining water in their legs wrap their legs in Preparation H with Saran Wrap overnight?  Has anyone else heard this one?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2002)

That wouldn't fix the underlying problem.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2002)

Holy crap, 10-12 litres?  I've always read that over 10 litres puts you in danger in other ways...ie hyponatremia.  Yikes!


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2002)

BTW, i think Preparation H is used to tighten up your skin...it has some kind of reaction that makes you look tighter because I've heard of pro's using it.  The funny things people will do.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 26, 2002)

prep H dries the skin out, not the water under the skin.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 26, 2002)

Oh, and dude, i never put an arbituary number on what "too much" is. It can differ between individuals.


----------

